# Star next to Record Icon?



## JLove336 (Sep 8, 2006)

Does anybody know what the star next to the record icon means? Also, what's the difference between that and the star next to the record icon with an X through it?


----------



## Twosted (Sep 18, 2006)

JLove336 said:


> Does anybody know what the star next to the record icon means? Also, what's the difference between that and the star next to the record icon with an X through it?


The X means there is a recording conflict. I haven't figured out wat the star means.


----------



## JLove336 (Sep 8, 2006)

Nobody has any idea what the star means? Earl??? Somebody?


----------



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

Twosted said:


> The X means there is a recording conflict. I haven't figured out wat the star means.


I've never seen the x without the star. I thought that meant a recording conflict. Now I'm confused.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

JLove336 said:


> Nobody has any idea what the star means? Earl??? Somebody?


I have never seen what you are describing.
And you take a picture of it for us?

I am guessing that it is the Conflict indicator, but I can't be sure unless I see it.


----------



## runopenloop (Jun 27, 2006)

I thought the star meant a recording found by searching for a title/keyword/etc.


----------



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

Here's a picture of what I'm seeing










(yes I'm watching Oprah  )

This is on South Park, where I have a series link for it, but I have two other programs set to record at Weds at 10 pm and those don't replay, so I have SP set lower in priority, so I assumed the icon meant it was a conflict. But, at 10 pm on Thurs, I only have 1 other program set, so it should record the Thurs one (I'm assuming that is a replay of the new one from Weds, but I don't know because the guide data sucks).

Oddly enough, this thing has never recorded SP for me. I tried going into the episodes list and hitting record on the Weds night at midnight one (I believe that's a replay of the new one) and despite seeing the R icon come up, it's never recorded it. I may just cancel the series link and try setting up a manual for the Weds night one.


----------



## matto (Sep 1, 2006)

The star means it is an autorecord search. The X probably means it is the loser in a tuner scheduling conflict, but who knows, the stupid manual doesnt explain the X icon at all.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Weird, never seen that icon before.


----------



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

matto said:


> The star means it is an autorecord search. The X probably means it is the loser in a tuner scheduling conflict, but who knows, the stupid manual doesnt explain the X icon at all.


But then it never records any! I probably did find it by a search, but I set up a Series Link for it.

And do you mean there is an X circle icon, a star icon, and (obviously) an X circle/star icon? I've never seen any beside the X circle/star one.


----------



## matto (Sep 1, 2006)

Dont ask me, the Manual For Dummies barely explains the half-dozen icons it actually lists.


----------



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

matto said:


> Dont ask me, the Manual For Dummies barely explains the half-dozen icons it actually lists.


Is there a new version of the manual? The PDF I have looks like it's dated either May 8th or August 5th (it starts with 060508).


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

mtnagel said:


> Is there a new version of the manual? The PDF I have looks like it's dated either May 8th or August 5th (it starts with 060508).


The version available on directv.com shows the same date:

http://www.directv.com/see/pdf/060508HR20UserGuidev1_0b.pdf


----------



## mckeemike505 (May 11, 2006)

I get this all the time with my series link stuff when a lower priority item is not going to record. The only way I can make this item record is to give it higher priority. I have tried canceling the conflicting show that has a higher priority on just one show but it still will not update in the to do list unless I make the lower one higher in priority that the first. I think this is a bug. Anyone else have any suggestions as to how to get one episode to cancel in the to do list that has a higher priority and make this new one show up in the list?

Mike


----------



## thekochs (Oct 7, 2006)

I thought the X was conflict and the * was for autorecord material that the DVR is finding based on a search. Example, if you do a search on anything that has "NBA" in the title and select auto-record the HR20 will attempt to record anything with NBA in upcoming titles. Thus, a X with * means a conflict with one of the items it found and something else.

Anyway....my understanding.


----------



## Slyster (May 17, 2005)

Yes.. and to make it super clear.. the start means it was set as a menu/search/keyword and the autorecord. See "I could'nt beleive it !!!" post.


----------



## Argee (Oct 16, 2006)

What does the circle K icon in the VOD list mean?


----------



## snewo (Sep 30, 2006)

Argee said:


> What does the circle K icon in the VOD list mean?


That means you marked the show/movie for "keeping". Press the keep button in VOD again (blue one) and it'll clear.

Snewo


----------



## dixoncider (Sep 10, 2006)

will not record, There needs to be a menu or "recording history" that shows what is not being recorded like on a TIVO.


----------



## mckeemike505 (May 11, 2006)

has anyone figured out an answer to this or even had this problem?

Mike


----------



## Twosted (Sep 18, 2006)

thekochs said:


> I thought the X was conflict and the * was for autorecord material that the DVR is finding based on a search. Example, if you do a search on anything that has "NBA" in the title and select auto-record the HR20 will attempt to record anything with NBA in upcoming titles. Thus, a X with * means a conflict with one of the items it found and something else.
> 
> Anyway....my understanding.


Ok, I now have the X with a * for Justice on Monday and all of the following in the series link. I have a little info as to what happened. For some reason it cancelled an episode that was scheduled to record on 11/13. I still had the episode for 11/06 in my ToDo list. When I noticed it was cancelled on Thursday night I did a search in the guide. On 11/13 the HD channel was blank for the time slot Justice was supposed to air. The SD channel listed it just fine. I thought it was a glitch and maybe it would self correct itself so I paid it no mind. Then I had the unwatchable recording of The Office. It never locked up but I did a Red Reset as a precaution. Now all episodes of Justice are listed with X*. They also do not show up in my ToDo list. I only have one other recording scheduled for that time do there is no conflict. I am going to cancel the series link and reschedule. Wierd


----------



## Twosted (Sep 18, 2006)

So Justice was set at 19 in my prioritizer. I moved it up past Heros which is set to record at that same time. Guess what? X* went away on Justice. But now Heros is not set to record. I moved Heros to number 1 in my proritizer. Same thing, Justice is scheduled to record but Heros isn't. I can't even force it to record.


----------



## mckeemike505 (May 11, 2006)

That is what I am experiencing as well. I am trying to just cancel one episode on one of these series so that I could make a lower priority show record without moving it up but it will not record or show up in the to do list without me adjusting the priority of the 3rd show.

Mike


----------



## Twosted (Sep 18, 2006)

Ok, so I cancelled both Heros and Justice series links. What I had forgot was that I had them both set to stop 2 min. later. I had CSI:Miami set to record next so I am pretty sure this was causing my conflict. I was how ever able to duplicate the X*. You can try to do it if you want Earl.

Keep in mind that I had CSI:Miami to record at 10:00pm.

I scheduled Heros series link to record with the 2 min. stop.

I then scheduled Justice series link to record also with the 2 min. stop.

I was prompted that there was a recording conflict and I selected to cancel the update.

I then set Justice series link to record normally (without the 2 min. stop)

It accepted it. But when I checked my guide Justice had the X*.


----------



## Twosted (Sep 18, 2006)

Slyster said:


> Yes.. and to make it super clear.. the start means it was set as a menu/search/keyword and the autorecord. See "I could'nt beleive it !!!" post.


I have never used that method and still got the *.


----------



## mckeemike505 (May 11, 2006)

I get the * as well when there is a conflict so I don't know if the SL does its own search or what?


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

It means that that recording will self destruct in 10 seconds.  j/k


----------



## mckeemike505 (May 11, 2006)

I am not so much worried about what it means as much as how to fix the problem of getting one show to cancel from a SL when you have 3 SL total in conflict without messing with priority for one show. You should be able to cancel one show and allow the 3rd show to record without having to move the whole series up for one episode


----------



## mckeemike505 (May 11, 2006)

mtnagel said:


> Here's a picture of what I'm seeing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

mckeemike505 said:


> I am not so much worried about what it means as much as how to fix the problem of getting one show to cancel from a SL when you have 3 SL total in conflict without messing with priority for one show. You should be able to cancel one show and allow the 3rd show to record without having to move the whole series up for one episode


All you need to do is cancel the record on the third show; not the series link.


----------



## mckeemike505 (May 11, 2006)

But if the show you are canceling has a higher priority series link then it still will not record the new episode unless you move the 3rd show to a higher priority over the episode that you cancelled. After the show has recorded then you can change the priority back but otherwise it will not allow me to record the 3rd lower priority series link without doing the above.

Thanks,


----------



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

I don't know if it will help you Mike, but I was having the same issues as you, so I just basically set up a work around. I had to 3 shows that played at the same time. 2 only show that one time. The other South Park runs all the time. I just set up a recurring manual record for the midnight showing of South Park. Maybe you can do that with your 3 shows.


----------

